# Donating Furniture



## julieann (Jun 2, 2009)

I want to donate a load of office furniture, desks,chairs, etc (good quality nearly new) to charity. but need to have it collected. At the same time need to have some pieces delivered to my home from the office. Does anyone know of a company that can do this?


----------

